# WHAT 1 to 3 foods are the backbone of your supplies....???



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

NOT every food you stock. Just one food. If you have too list more, NO more than three foods that you eat from inventory 3 or more times a week now, and is the backbone of your SHTF food supplies.

For me it is BUSH'S Baked Beans. Some days it is three meals a day. For sure at least 10 meals a week are baked beans. I like that they taste great right out of the can cold........or can be heated and add rice or barley, etc.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Purple hull peas (our 18 month old son's favorite food), pickled beets (my favorite), & green beans (no one's favorite but everyone likes them). Salsa, don't forget the salsa. :2thumb:


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> NOT every food you stock. Just one food. If you have too list more, NO more than three foods that you eat from inventory 3 or more times a week now, and is the backbone of your SHTF food supplies.
> 
> For me it is BUSH'S Baked Beans. Some days it is three meals a day. For sure at least 10 meals a week are baked beans. I like that they taste great right out of the can cold........or can be heated and add rice or barley, etc.


Yesss!!!! Bush's are the best. But I have to put just beans in general at the top of my list. I make chili a lot, bean soup, I put navy beans in my potato soup sometimes, beans and rice, the possibilities are endless  And can't forget the green beans. Followed by potatoes and meat. I'll go with spam for the staple food supply. I have oodles of it, but also lots of home and store bought canned meats.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Rice, stew beef and dehydrated corn. 

Do spices count? Cuz I've got tons lol


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

pasta
potatoes
tomato sauce

(I want to replace pasta with wheat and get into the habit of grinding our wheat for homemade pasta and breads - just not there yet.)


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I eat out of my stores every day. With the exception of dairy and produce most everything come from storage. We do have a few cans of Bushes on the shelves but most of our meals are made from scratch. The vegetable may come out of a can or out of the freezer and the same is true of the meat, fish, and fowl. 

When my working pantry gets low I fill it from my long term storage. I keep everything I can in my "store" from condiments to canned beef. If I can't fill my pantry form my "store" it is because it is perishable. I don't have a clue what I use the most of. I eat a varied diet.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

rice, canned chicken, tuna (but not at the same time).


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

That's a tough one for me, we don't buy much food these days and what we produce and store on our own is pretty diverse and balanced.

Of the typical stuff I would say dry beans, lentils, and peas (including chickpeas) we eat a lot of them.

Oats is something we try to eat lots of, we have lots of grains though.

But really my main food supply is COWS  They are like self sustaining food trucks that run on grass; ready to deliver milk whenever needed, of course jerky ain't bad either, and the leather doesn't hurt.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Based on your criteria the closest examples I have are: couscous, black beans, canned meat (chicken mostly).


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Three staples*

Rice, dried beans and spam.

These three are survival foods that keep forever


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Fiber
Protein
Carbs (i.e. taters)


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

canned chicken
canned ham
canned stews/beef/etc

the carbs to go with the protein are not a problem, I need to work on more proteins!!! 1 year for me is 1/2 a year for me +1 etc.


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> NOT every food you stock. Just one food. If you have too list more, NO more than three foods that you eat from inventory 3 or more times a week now, and is the backbone of your SHTF food supplies.
> 
> For me it is BUSH'S Baked Beans. Some days it is three meals a day. For sure at least 10 meals a week are baked beans. I like that they taste great right out of the can cold........or can be heated and add rice or barley, etc.


Beans, Definitely beans, then Rice and the Veggies. I like to do stir fry and my sides usually are beans and rice.


----------



## InfoDude (Nov 10, 2013)

Do you soak your beans then freeze them or anything? Or are you talking about canned beans


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dry beans(many verities), rice and whole dry corn.

In a worse case scenario you can live pretty much indefinitely on those foods.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Spam

Rice

Peanut Butter

Storeable for long periods of time, yet these are foods I eat almost everyday.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Pinto Beans (dry and what I have canned)
Rice
Pasta
(Canned Meats) I know thats more info than asked for.....oh oh oh and hot sauce...can't live without it


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

hum... only 3.....

pasta/noodles
oats
peanut butter


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grains (white rice, feed corn, red wheat - have flour mill)
Beans
Canned meats (corned beef, canned ham, chicken, SPAM)


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Beans of most any kind although I hate green beans. All kinds of veggies, most often onions and peppers. Chicken, both meat and eggs.
We grow a large % of our produce, plus raise chickens. So that works out well for us..


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Rice, Beans, (yes Bush's, like the Grillin ones) canned Chicken


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

This is informative for me. I do not inventory canned chicken, but it appears to be a core food stock for many here. So I will buy some canned chicken when I go to town next year.

Keep them coming.......not a full list, but three core food stocks you inventory (Heavily).......and that you eat many time a week now.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Canned chicken, canned ground meat (beef and venison), and canned veggies (collards, green beans, corn, etc). With a mix of those three and some other fixings I can throw together just about anything tasty.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd say my dehydrated game meat/beef and home canned broth, as they're the only foods in rotation. Everything else, I put through a few test recipes, then pack them away. They have a long shelf life.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I am surrounded by fresh protein year round, both on land and in the water. My greatest nutritional fear is protein poisoning. I stock a lot of fiber and carbs both in the box and can. I am also hypoglycemic and keep peanut butter on hand. It is a great energy food for the BOB.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Canned chicken from Wal-Mart is one of the staples of our preps. We have enough for 3 meals a week for one year from it. Expect to use it in chili, Spaghetti Hamburger Helper, and chicken casserole. 

We have enough Bush's Baked Beans to have them 3 times a week too.

For breakfast the only choices are regular oatmeal and blueberry oatmeal.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

sailaway said:


> I am surrounded by fresh protein year round, both on land and in the water. My greatest nutritional fear is protein poisoning.


But that's an excuse to eat more fats  
Carbs aren't actually a necessity but they sure do taste good


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Bacon
Hickory Smoked Bacon
Thick Cut Bacon

*and candied bacon for a treat*


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

labotomi said:


> Bacon
> Hickory Smoked Bacon
> Thick Cut Bacon
> 
> *and candied bacon for a treat*


Don't be so "piggish" about it and "hog" the bacon.... :wave:


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> Don't be so "piggish" about it and "hog" the bacon.... :wave:


He would never 'hog' it. He's to much of a 'ham'.

I was going to put a sausage pun in there, but I'll quit while I'm ahead. 
:teehee:

But hey, bacon is great to add to Bush's baked beans! I always add extra.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

redhorse said:


> He would never 'hog' it. He's to much of a 'ham'.
> 
> I was going to put a sausage pun in there, but I'll quit while I'm ahead.
> :teehee:
> ...


 yes well unless you have first hand knowledge about his sausage I wouldn't go there


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

:eyebulge:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Apple smoked bacon, bacon bits, and this:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> This is informative for me. I do not inventory canned chicken, but it appears to be a core food stock for many here. So I will buy some canned chicken when I go to town next year.


I suppose canning some in jars is too labor intensive and hard to transport?

Can you order it cheaper by the case? By the gross?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like a real tattoo.....


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

redhorse said:


> He would never 'hog' it. He's to much of a 'ham'.
> 
> I was going to put a sausage pun in there, but I'll quit while I'm ahead.
> :teehee:
> ...


I was going to put a sausage pun in there, but I'll quit while I'm a "headcheese"


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Live chickens! They'll keep on making more food as long as you keep them safe from predators. We have 14 hens and 3 roosters.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Rice,pasta 
cheap lasts long


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Grains(mostly rice & flour)
Dry beans & some can/store bought beans.
What I can grow & process.
Like Uncle Joe: chickens & eggs.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Denty moore beef stew, spam, chicken noodle soup. I keep half a dozen ( or more) cases of the beef stew and soup on hand and I guess I have about 20 cases of spam in my stores.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Rice, Canned Chicken and Canned Green Beans


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

rice, bushes baked beans, dehydrated potatoes


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Canned pinto beans, since water may become a problem. Rice and what we can grow. Chickens for eggs.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Canned tuna
home canned bone broth
Tomatoes

It's a bit more of a pain to prep while eating a low carbohydrate diet, but it is possible. My access to fresh produce will be pretty difficult if shtf - I live in an apartment with no yard, terrible natural lighting, and two cats that enjoy eating all of my plants. I dehydrate and can when possible.


----------

